# I got huge Pecs but dont want em...



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

I got these huge pecs, If I aint flexing them or stand on my head gravity makes em look like I'm ready to Brest feed twins (unless I have really low fat %) so I like to somehow try make especially the lower part a bit smaller. I have tried to not train them but don't really see any change so I'm desperation I have started to hit the upper pecs some might say you can't target specific parts of a muscle but that's an ongoing argument. :whistling:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Build everything else even bigger to compensate  haha

Seriously, I have no idea, starve your self of protein?


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!! GET THE GYNO OUT!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the same problem with my cock


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I'm confused, is that you in your avi????


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

CJones said:


> I have the same problem with my cock


SAME!

saying that, it's probably just because I have no testicles what so ever, that makes my cock so big


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ill have your pecs and swap u mine :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> SAME!
> 
> saying that, it's probably just because I have no testicles what so ever, that makes my cock so big


Thought you meant that you have the same problem with nobbynuts cock. Some lube should help.

:whistling:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!! GET THE GYNO OUT!!!


 :thumb:

The thread title made me laugh :laugh:

I wouldnt complain mate, dont stop training them

Train the rest of your body even harder


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What a strange thing to write on a Bodybuilding Forum.


If that's him in his avi, he deserves a neg and a ban!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You know what I think this guy means is because of body fat imo his lower pec holding more fatty tissue so it sticks out more.

If you want to make them more "aesthetic" then up the cardio and sort your diet out cut back but don't starve yourself of protein worst thing you can do.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I tend to hold more fat into my lower chest area as well.

Can't help ya, if I could I would have done something about it years ago.

It's just who you are.

Have you used any gear?


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Wowwww lol, I think everyone on here wants big pecks......so hard to get.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

CJones said:


> I have the same problem with my cock


What? its ready to feed twins?


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> I'm confused, is that you in your avi????


yah :innocent:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

What a strange thread! ^^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It must be terrible looking like that......


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Syko said:


> :thumb:
> 
> The thread title made me laugh :laugh:
> 
> ...


This is properly the best idea..

Tbh its more a arm/leg problem they need to catch up, they really stubborn


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> yah :innocent:


I can see what you mean mate.................


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

unless you use synthol, a muscular lean chest should always look aesthetic as long as its reasonably in proportion to your other bodyparts.

so its probably that you have big lower pecs and flat upper (b*tch tits) in which case do some incline pressing. And/or drop some bodyfat.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Gyno?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Mr.Hench said:


> unless you use synthol, a muscular lean chest should always look aesthetic as long as its reasonably in proportion to your other bodyparts.
> 
> so its probably that you have big lower pecs and flat upper (b*tch tits) in which case do some incline pressing. And/or drop some bodyfat.


Look at his avi :lol: he cant have much bodyfat to drop if that is acctually him.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

the guy says it aint a problem when he got low bf%, therefore it's fat...


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

roy batty must be taking the **** tbh.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you tried expressing in a hot bath. ??


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

is this a serious thread if so im missing the joke


----------

